
The future of GPU texture compression - potench
http://richg42.blogspot.com/2015/12/the-future-of-gpu-texture-compression.html
======
bhouston
I guess. The best way to do texture compression would be to use a procedural
texture tool like Substance which creates little programs that when run create
the texture with all the details the artist needs:

[https://www.allegorithmic.com/products/substance-
designer](https://www.allegorithmic.com/products/substance-designer)

~~~
vanderZwan
In terms of image fidelity perhaps - I doubt you'll get a good frame rate if
you recreate all textures every frame, and if you want to compute them once
and keep them in memory there probably won't be enough memory.

~~~
fulafel
Being able to make the choice dynamically per-material would be valuable.

Graphics is full of this type of "caching problem" where you can make memory
vs computation tradeoffs.

------
tveita
So GPU texture formats are in-memory formats that must support quick random
access to any texel position. This typically means that the texture is divided
into blocks of fixed dimensions and bit size which can be decoded
independently.

IIUC, the article is asking for a companion on-disk format for distribution
that takes advantage of things the in-memory format can't, like variable
bitrate and interblock redundancies, while still being quickly transcodable to
the in-memory format.

